# Can firewood be taken over the bridge now, to the U.P.?



## Tilden Hunter

I try to refrain from personal attacks, but I can't believe how many sorry bastards we have on this thread. Keep your infected wood below the bridge.


----------



## snortwheeze

My brother's were buying wood.. can't you cut dead wood IN THE WOODS to burn ??


----------

